# Kennel boxes



## Delta Retrievers (Dec 11, 2010)

What brand of kennel boxes do y'all prefer? And why? Which ones worth its cost too?


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Delta Retrievers said:


> What brand of kennel boxes do y'all prefer? And why? Which ones worth its cost too?


I think it's largely a matter of how much quality you want to pay for. Ainley is considered the cream of the crop. Deerskin seems to be somewhat lower down the preference list than Ainley. Bitter Creek makes a very nice box. Mountain Top Custom Kennels are nice boxes as well. All of those brands will cost about $2,000-$3,000 for a pro level two-dog box with all the bells and whistles. A BIG step down is the Patriot brand (what I have.) I got mine used, in like new condition for $500 but it's normally an $800 box. Since I only have personal experience with the Patriot brand box, I'll give you the pros and cons. The pros are that it is lightweight and easy to move out of my truck if necessary. It has top storage and is well insulated. The cons are that the middle wall is solid so there's no cross ventilation even possible. The vent holes in the box are not finished, riveted or tacked in any way so a dog that gets anxious and paws at the vent can start to peel down the aluminum. The doorways are ridiculously small making it harder for dogs to get in and out of while also making cleaning the holes very difficult. The corners of the box come from the factory so sharp that they will lay you wide open. Can you tell that happened to me? I had to use a hammer to dull or flatten every outside corner. In short, while my Patriot box does the job, would I buy another one? Nope. Heritage dog boxes are nothing more than luan (thin plywood) wrapped with an aluminum skin. They're fine for upland dogs but the wood interior doesn't hold up to wet retrievers or to dogs that do any amount of pawing.


----------



## kweller (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd personally recommend looking into the Bittercreek boxes. They can custom make it to any size you'd like, so don't feel limited to the boxes listed on their website. (We made ours taller so the dogs would have additional room, doubled the size of the side vents and added roof vents) We originally purchased a Diamond Deluxe box and ended up shipping it back to them we were so unhappy with the quality. 

We've only had experiences with those 2 companies, but I can tell you we are extremely happy with the Bittercreek box and the guys there are great to work with. They have experience building custom horse trailers, so anything you can think of, they can do in a box or trailer!


----------



## toby0987 (Feb 16, 2011)

OK, I looked at the top 3-Ainley, Bitter, Deer and they are outstanding quality and were great to talk to. They will let you add whatever features you want and customize it for you. I was in the market for a 2 hole dog box for hot weather. I got quotes from all of them as well as a quote from Northstar Plastics in Edgerton, MN. I ended up going with the dog box from Northstar. I chose it because he was close-by and I could look at his set up, lifetime warranty and the fact that it was white plastic. I can assure you this is not thin cheap plastic, but some very heavy duty-great quality and the turn around time was 30 days and built it to my specs exactly. I have louvers on both doors and both sides, adjustable fan, 2 inch insulation removable center divider. As a test run I rode in the box with center divider removed (it has to be good enough for my labs). It flowed air well and was solid. With the vents closed it felt basement like when we went down the road, I can see the dogs liking the cavelike dark feeling. Rode in the kennel for about 15 miles and was impressed. The cost for the box with adjustable rate fan, removable floor grates, center divider, louvers on both doors and two on each side was $1500 after everything. 
In my opinion whatever one you get expect to be impressed. They are great companies with great products.


----------



## toby0987 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a couple of more pictures of the Northstar Plastics box-I highly recommend this one along with the other posters' boxes. When I came to pick up the box, Travis (owner) and his family were there to help get the box in the truck and make sure everything was perfect. Great customer service. He has an older Northstar dog box at his building that is 15-20 years old-no fading, great condition.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

toby0987 said:


> Here is a couple of more pictures of the Northstar Plastics box-I highly recommend this one along with the other posters' boxes. When I came to pick up the box, Travis (owner) and his family were there to help get the box in the truck and make sure everything was perfect. Great customer service. He has an older Northstar dog box at his building that is 15-20 years old-no fading, great condition.


Is there storage on the top that can't really be seen from the photos?


----------



## toby0987 (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't have storage put on the top of the box. I didn't want to get it too high so as not to be able to see out of the back of the truck


----------



## CKimbrow (May 20, 2009)

Toby what are the dimensions of that box? I have a truck exactally like that and was thinking of building a box.

Thanks,

Calvin


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

toby0987 said:


> Here is a couple of more pictures of the Northstar Plastics box-I highly recommend this one along with the other posters' boxes. When I came to pick up the box, Travis (owner) and his family were there to help get the box in the truck and make sure everything was perfect. Great customer service. He has an older Northstar dog box at his building that is 15-20 years old-no fading, great condition.


Toby, 
I am getting a Tacoma access cab and really like the box that you have. What are the dimensions of the holes? Do you have large labs? Can they fit easily without being squished????


----------

